# High Flow Air Flow Meter Installed



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

I got the call today! After waiting for about 5 weeks my Dinan high flow air flow meter came in. 

She is all installed with the Stage IV engine software. I didn't think it would make much of a difference, because the Dinan throttle body didn't.

Well I was wrong! The car feels much quicker  I have a much quicker throttle response to.

I will run some 1/4 times and see how she does. 

Dinan Manifold on order!


----------

